

Tutorial for CRUD applications with Play framework - abp
http://ahabra.tumblr.com/post/675784000/build-crud-apps-with-play-framework

======
koevet
The company behind the Play! Framework is also launching a service for hosting
Play! applications, <http://www.playapps.net/> I have used Play! and I think
it's a refreshing view on the stiff Java world.

------
regularfry
I like that they've actually thought about deployment as well as the web stack
itself. Too many frameworks leave that out.

